# Your input on these strains & method



## lizerd (Mar 1, 2010)

Im new to this stuff, and blindly ordered seeds, and was hoping that some of the members here can give me their opinion based on experience, as far as growing and smoking the final product for the following:  
If it helps, we are using organic soil, and Advanced nutrients organic Iguana Juice, bud candy, and synthetic big bud enhancer. No more than 1/2 strength of bottle suggestion. Water/nutrient ph is 6.5 to 7.  Veg under t8's and cfl's, temp is 78 degrees and humidity is 40 percent.  We plan on flowering outside, April 1.  I live on a lot, were we can put plants outside, for 12 hours of light, and bring back inside to a dark room for 12 hours. The temp in April and May will be 70 to 80 degrees outside.

Below you can see how my germination and growth rates went.  

Green house seeds, Bubba kush,   Only 1 of 5 seeds popped up!  (I have had much better rates with GHS in the past)!
DNA LA Women, 1 for 1!
World of seeds Afghan Kush, 1 out of 3
Big Buddha Cheese, 4 out of 5!
Big Buddha Chiesel, 4 out of 5!
Dutch Passion Twilight, (purple afghan stain), 4 out of 5!
Ak47 not sure who is the farm, freebie from Dopeseeds.com  5 out of 5! great freebie!
Barneys farm night shade, 3 out of 5! 

Are any of these strong strains?
Any input on this, would be great!
Excited about flowering!


----------



## the chef (Mar 1, 2010)

Very nice, um yeah you got some potent strains just make sure ya got room...they are gonna get big in the natural!


----------



## kal el (Mar 1, 2010)

The one thing I always hated about bringing plants indoors from outdoors, is the fact that they can bring pests in with them. Be careful!

Sounds like some nice stuff. I just finished off some afghan kush, it was ok, nothing special imho.


----------



## lizerd (Mar 2, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Very nice, um yeah you got some potent strains just make sure ya got room...they are gonna get big in the natural!


 
Which of these do you have experience with?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 2, 2010)

You are going to move 23 flowering plants inside and outside everyday at exactly the same time for 2 months?


----------



## lizerd (Mar 2, 2010)

No, 42 plants, and the chiesel is advertised to go 10 weeks, as I have some other containers going with unknowns
Anyone have experience with those strains?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 2, 2010)

There was a guy here a few months ago that grew out a couple AK's from dopeseeds...and they were killer pheno's!  I love AK it's one of my favorites, and the guy that showed his off from dopeseeds made me want to try some of those beans out.

Listen to these folks...you may want to find yourself a few good spots outdoors and just let mother nature take care of most of those plants.  It's sounds like you planted way more than you'll be able to handle.

Also got a friend growing the buddah cheese...it's top shelf also


----------



## lizerd (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the input, the ak seeds from dopeseeds, were big and fat with tiger stripes on them, they all poped in 2 days in a wet towel, and then poked out of the soil 3 days later, they are growing very well

I dont want to leave them outside because I want to start flowering in April, and the days are 14 hours long and going longer at that point, as Im sure you know.  We thought the sun would be alot better than hps lights in terms of growth, and the temps outside will average 70 to 80 degrees.  

We do plan on having plants that we are going to hard plant to the ground in April, to grow thru the season, just a couple cuttings from each strain.

We have a container that is light tight and has slots on the bottum of it, so Im gonna use the front end loader and the forks to move it, in and out of the barn each day.

Im not sure how you came up with to much to handle?  We farm 40 acres, with 250 head of cattle, and this was just a little "side" project


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 3, 2010)

hater said:
			
		

> Thanks for the input, the ak seeds from dopeseeds, were big and fat with tiger stripes on them, they all poped in 2 days in a wet towel, and then poked out of the soil 3 days later, they are growing very well
> 
> I dont want to leave them outside because I want to start flowering in April, and the days are 14 hours long and going longer at that point, as Im sure you know. We thought the sun would be alot better than hps lights in terms of growth, and the temps outside will average 70 to 80 degrees.
> 
> ...


 
LOL...yeah well the loader will make the whole job alot easier.  I think most of us were imagining ourselves doing it, and not haveing access to that sort of equipment.  We do have a few members who move things in and out daily by hand...even one who is in a wheelchair!


----------



## leafminer (Mar 3, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> LOL...yeah well the loader will make the whole job alot easier.  I think most of us were imagining ourselves doing it, and not haveing access to that sort of equipment.  We do have a few members who move things in and out daily by hand...even one who is in a wheelchair!



Yeah, I'm one of them! Saves on electricity. Bit of a pain though. And I only do it with the smaller plants, not with 5 or 8 gallon pots! Makes me laugh to think of using a fork lift to move a whopping big MJ container full of plants. Can imagine the plants every morning "wake up you guys, here comes the bus to work!"


----------

